# Best dvd burner



## binary89

Ive been looking for a new dvd burner and havent been able to make my mind up, i probablly just want to get a single layer recorder but am not limited to it. I have been looking at the LG GSA-4040B  which i read was the best at at toms hardware review, if there is better suggestion you can make then shoot. my primary goal will be ripping a duplication dvds possible copyright protected and have playback on my dvd player, i have already atained the latest version of DVD X Copy Platinum ( damn those lawsuits ) and i also have a copy of Clonedvd, which software would give the best results


----------



## Cromewell

my friend has this drive http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=11280&vpn=ND-2500A-BLK&manufacture=NEC-MITSUBISHI hes used it alot over the last few months and hasn't had a problem yet.


----------



## Praetor

Hands down my reccomendation is for the Plextor PX-708/PX-712 but they are silly expensive and for most people not useful because most people wont make use of the features its got

As for the NEC drives, id only reccomend tha 3500 ... it seems that the 2500 came in several different revisions, some were really good, some were really poopy. In some cases a firmware hack fixed it but not always.

In general Pioneer and LiteOn make ver nice and affordable burners but a large support platform as well.


----------



## Tokinbudz

I just got my first DVD burner, a Sony DRU 710A. Seems to be compatible with all kinds of different DVD formats, and burns pretty fast, no problems with it so far. Cost $180 cdn. I recommend it for sure.


----------



## ldburroughs

I just purchased the same Sony DVD drive from Best Buy ($99 after mail-in rebate) and it works relatively well.  I've had some issues with it trying to burn a number of different types of home movies that will be compatible with my home DVD player.  I'm still working on the best solution but there are so many different variables (drive, media type, burning software, stand alone dvd player with t.v.)  I've heard excellent things about Plextor and they generally receive excellent reviews.  Still waiting for wide spread availability for the DL format discs though.  Sony (DRU-710A) is a fine drive for the money though.  Plextor is top notch if you have a little extra $ and don't mind parting with it.  They run just a little higher than the Sony and are generally sold without the rebate.


----------



## diablo

This is just my opinion, but I would have to agree with Preator on the Liteon or Pioneer 108. These are good burners and reasonable prices. A step up is the   Sony DRU 710A which was mentioned above.  i just bought the same one for 89.99 from Newegg.  also Software differs depending on the movie and dvd.

no one program will work for all movies nowdays due to increased andsmarted CSS.

here are some progs I would get to use:
Vobblank (freeware, used to bypass CSS and put movie on HDD)
Anydvd regular and Beta
Clonedvd
Clone2
Nero
dvd decrypter 4.4.1.1
dvd shrink

If you have a prob copying movies for back up purposes only of course.  then do a google search on burning + the name of the movie.  chances are others have had the same problem also and have posted solutions.


----------



## MrTarnish

I have the Pioneer 106 and 108 and both work well. The new firmware for the 106 lets you burn upto 12x and certain 4x media will burn at 8. the 108 also supports Dual Layer media at 4x. a good reliable and affordable buy.


----------



## m3incorp

Uhmm I would agree with Pioneer, Lite On. I don't consider Sony to be a step up from either one.  No need to buy software to encode/decode movies. DVD Shrink is free and works great. I still have a brand new DVD X Copy that I was never able to activate.


----------



## sho95

M3incorp  last time I check new Sony 's are made by lite-on  but at least you get Nero also.


----------



## Switch

I really like the NEC 2500 and 3500 Series. I have been using a 2500 for over a year now and have had zero problems. I went ahead and added a new NEC 3500 in addition to the 2500 in my tower PC. Why 2 dvd burners? They are cheap enough, and I put my old cd burner in a PC I sold to a friend.

I recently tried the Lite-on SOHW-1633 and had issues with it locking up the PC when on the same bus as the my samsung CD burner. I never had that problem with the NEC. The lite-on would work fine if on its own bus though. I tried every combination of switching jumpers, location in the chain, etc...

I think any DVD burner that everyone posts here with should be fine to use as the single optical device in a system. It may only cause issues like I had if they are in the same chain.


----------



## flip218

Ya gotta look for the deals.  I bought my Plextor PX-716A for $99.99 off newegg.

Well $129.99 - $30 mail in rebate


----------

